# What vacuum hose is this?



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

I have a 95 S6 and when i look at my intake manifold, the side closest the firewall, there's two (it looks like) vacuum hoses coming off that side, then they join at a t-fitting, and go into the firewall.
I'm looking for a hose to use for some seafoam, and wanted to know what vacuum hose went to.


----------

